# Vacuuming HC carpet on ADA Amazonia powder



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Prolly just the soil breaking down.
Don't see many fish ,so prolly not a lot of foods, = not a lot of mulm.
Maybe fan the area with your hand before syphoning to kick up the mulm?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I always seem to keep a few plants floating in an empty tank by the backdoor because I just can't seem to decide what to do with them. The amount of detritus that builds up on the bottom of that tank always surprises me. I tend to think what you are seeing is pretty normal. Keeping it clean is probably a good idea.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for fan it with your hand to kick stuff up before vacuuming


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

Fanning does't kick up the mulm. This stuff that comes up, is deep in the HC. The HC carpet is very tight actually, and I press down quite a bit with the gravel vac.

Anyone actually has vacuum HC carpet on ADA powder?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it's actually detritus. There might not be a lot of fish, but plants, algae, and microorganisms can all contribute to detritus.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's detritus/mulm. It's unlikely to be aquasoil because it's a darker than mulm, which is browning.


----------

